
Diamond – fast search across all your cloud services - leanderleeco
http://diamond.io
======
intellent
Using cloud services is scary. But giving a cloud service full access to all
my cloud services scares the * out of me. I’m a scared person.

~~~
cube2222
This would be such a nice app if it was local-only. Like, there's no reason
for it not to be...

You could have the index created locally or even just do remote calls for
search to the respective API's. There's really no reason for this to be cloud-
based. Maybe access token synchronization, but in this case, I think setting
up all accounts on each device I have once... wouldn't be much of a trouble
compared to giving them access to all my storage everywhere.

~~~
ashusyal
We have some experience with on-premise installations for corporate teams. If
you're interested in learning more, we're happy to field questions.

Disc: I work for Diamond.

~~~
cube2222
You know, it's creepy for a single person too though. I know you're storing
only metadata to build an index, but that is _still_ a lot and I think for
most it causes a big feeling of unease.

In my opinion your service would be great if it were fully-local. This would
also open up the path to full-text search for documents, without being creepy.
I'm not expecting you to do that for free of course, I mean as a paid product.
(Haven't dug into your current pricing details)

------
dljsjr
Ctrl+Space is a really unfortunate keyboard shortcut, it's an extremely common
shortcut to trigger auto-complete in IDEs and some editors. I downloaded the
app to try it out and can't find any way to rebind it, and I don't intend on
undoing years of muscle memory in my IDEs…

So, feature request I guess?

~~~
ashusyal
Message received, dljsjr!

Disc: I work for Diamond

------
dotdi
Never knew I needed that until it appeared on the HN front page.

On a more serious note, I can totally see the value this adds. Everything is
so fragmented these days. Nice. Franz did something similar for chat, but
never really took off, I'm afraid. Hopefully, those guys will fare better.

~~~
moreira
The problem with Franz is it's literally just a browser running each chat
service in its own tab.

For anyone who's known and used well-integrated multi-protocol IMs like Pidgin
or Trillian (or heck, any of the browser-based ones from the past), it's
incredibly sad how far we've fallen.

~~~
jermaustin1
Especially since my Trillian account is now ONLY for Trillian and a single
client who uses XMPP for their chat.

Google Chat is gone, AIM is gone, Facebook Chat is gone. No one uses ICQ
anymore, and even if they did, they are probably on my facebook or hangouts
anyway. Its disappointing how every chat service went to a closed protocol
model.

------
fomojola
Really like the unified search concept: one suggestion would be to add a page
with a comprehensive list of the data sources that they support. Right now
besides the repeated "Ai" tiles in the background, a disparate collection of
logos and the sentence "Google Drive, Gmail, Dropbox, Outlook, and more" there
isn't ANY information about what is supported.

------
bluehatbrit
We actually just launched the latest version of something similar. However
Gurn doesn't require you to setup integrations with all your cloud services,
we're based around the URL - [https://www.gurn.io/](https://www.gurn.io/)

~~~
juancampa
Heads up. There's something wrong with your account creation flow. The
"/token" endpoint is returning:

{"error":{"code":2004,"type":"ForbiddenError","message":"refresh token not
provided"}}

~~~
bluehatbrit
Just remembered I forgot to reply to this, this was resolved just after you
mentioned it, thanks!!

------
royka118
I worked at a company building something similar. I do think this kinda
product is a bit niche. Certainly when we tried to roll something out similar
it was a hard sell as most companies are trying to standardise on one type of
cloud storage solution.

That being said they do support searching across slack, email and other
things. That was something we didn't support and I think that makes this
product much more appealing.

~~~
dorian-graph
A new one of these services pops up every 6 months or so. From what I’ve seen,
they don’t stick around.

------
rushsteve1
Anyone know if this supports Nextcloud/WebDav? I can't seem to be able to tell
from the website. That and a nice Linux version and I would use this in a
heartbeat considering how all over the place things are these days.

------
perfmode
I'd use this if it was backed by full homomorphic encryption.

------
socketrocket
So they rebuilt Alfred and are charging for it?

~~~
wuliwong
Looks like it is free for individual users and they have a premium plan for
"teams."

------
sanxiyn
I used CloudMagic for this before their pivot.

------
choward
I can't seem to find the source code.

------
sanlyx
I wonder if by _native app_ they mean an _actual_ native app instead of a
_fake_ native app (Electron I'm looking at you)

~~~
sarreph
Will there come a time when Electron apps are considered native? I'm not being
facetious here, just posing the question that if — say — the horrendous
performance issues of Electron were ironed-out, or perhaps a similar standard
that isn't such a mess, would you consider it less _fake_?

~~~
xd1936
Is a Java app "native"? Is Python "native"? Perl?

~~~
Un1corn
I don't care in what language the program is written in, I just want it to use
my system GUI toolkit. In MacOS it's cocoa and in Linux it's GTK+/qt

------
yuchi
That logo. Oooooh my gosh. Soooo nice.

